# Random find



## secuono (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, I was Googling Lambing Jugs and I managed to stumble upon the blog of the people I bought my trio of sheep from! They mention a different trio they sold, but not mine. Seemed odd since the lady seemed "sooo in love" with them. Ah well.
I don't like saying "small world" since there are 7 billion people on this planet, but wow...crazy find. 
And yes, it is the same people, the name is the same, area and breed, too. Also, she is pictured and lo and behold, same lady! 

Craziness! 
I learned that Dolls are born really fugly and have thick grandpa eyebrows...lol!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh that is weird!

But I have to beg to differ...Babydoll lambs are _adorable!_ (But I do like the crossbred lambs better )

This is a purebred white Babydoll ewe lamb whose parents were both black.







Here she is at six months old...the white ewe lamb on the right without her head buried in the makeshift hay feeder.






Unfortunately, she was one of the two ewes to die while being sheared.  They were sheared in April (I'm pretty sure? Maybe early May...) so she was only 10 months old.


----------



## secuono (Feb 19, 2012)

The one that was pictured was a newborn, still wet and had massive grandpa eyebrows, lol.


----------

